

Placebo Effects of Marketing Actions: Consumers May Get What They Pay For [pdf] - sgrove
http://web.mit.edu/ariely/www/MIT/Papers/Placebo1.pdf

======
radu_floricica
That's bad news for those of us who are pure technical people. At the very
least is suggests an app needs heavy investments in the design. At its worst,
in marketing.

